# Gotta love the RAF Back when and now...



## oldcrowcv63 (Apr 3, 2012)

was an email forwarded from son: don't know if it's true but seemed worth posting even if it isn't. Should make anyone in Britain smile:

Conversation overheard on the VHF Guard (emergency) frequency 121.5 MHz while flying from Europe to Dubai ..

Iranian Air Defence Site: 'Unknown aircraft you are in Iranian airspace. Identify yourself.' 

Aircraft: 'This is a British aircraft. I am in Iraqi airspace.' 

Air Defence Site: 'You are in Iranian airspace. If you do not depart our airspace we will launch interceptor aircraft!' 

Aircraft: 'This is a Royal Air Force GR4 Tornado fighter. Send 'em up, I'll wait!' 

Air Defence Site: ( .... total silence) 

I love the RAF


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2012)

I got the same email a few days ago, but it was the USAF and a F-16. Still funny though...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm sure there is multiple versions of it. They are all funny though...


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 3, 2012)

how about this one
US Navy vs Canada


This is the transcript of the ACTUAL radio
conversation of a U.S. naval ship with the Canadian
authorities off the coast of Newfoundland October
1995. Radio conversation released by the Chief of
Naval Operations10-10-95.

Canadians:
Please divert your course 15 degrees to the South
to avoid a collision.

Americans:
Recommend you divert your course 15 degrees to the
North.

Canadians:
Negative. You will have to divert your course 15
degrees to the South to avoid a collision.

Americans:
This is the Captain of a US Navy ship. I say again,
divert YOUR course.

Canadians:
No. I say again, you divert YOUR course.

Americans:
THIS IS THE AIRCRAFT CARRIER USS LINCOLN. THE
SECOND LARGEST SHIP IN THE UNITED STATES ATLANTIC
FLEET. WE ARE ACCOMPANIED BY THREE DESTROYERS, THREE
CRUISERS AND NUMEROUS SUPPORT VESSELS. I DEMAND THAT
YOU CHANGE YOUR COURSE 15 DEGREES NORTH, I SAY
AGAIN,THAT'S ONE FIVE DEGREES NORTH, OR COUNTER
MEASURES WILL BE UNDERTAKEN TO ENSURE THE SAFETY OF
THIS SHIP.

Canadians:
We are a lighthouse, your call.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Apr 3, 2012)

I think I know that Captain.


----------

